# so frustrated with doctors



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

Had my tt on may 5th. Saw surgeon a wk later and told to see endo for follow up for hormones and treatment plan for the ftc. He is out on family emergency. Seriously what luck. So I get to go hypo while he is out. I go back to wrk on monday its not like I can lay around all day. Called my family dr and he is like well the endo is the expert. So annoyed.so how long will it take for me to go hypo. Ive searched and cant find anything.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they say when the endo is expected back in the office? And he doesn't have a back up who can see you? Honestly, if it's just a few days, I wouldn't worry that much about "going hypo"--I didn't start replacement medication for 10 days after my surgery, I had some dumping of thyroid hormone and didn't need it. But I think maybe you should call the endo's office and raise hell about not having a thyroid and not having any medication and wanting to see his back up asap if you're worried about it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I went a good four weeks without hormone replacement. Toward about the end of week to, I started feeling run down...but I had just finished re-roofing the house. 

"Going hypo" is not thrilling -- I'd rather not do that again -- but it is manageable.

That all said, if the endo is out with a family emergency, then I assume s/he'll be backed up when s/he gets back. I would call the surgeon (afterall, s/he was the one who took the thyroid out and s/he should be the one who makes sure your transfer of care is done properly) and asked to be started on a baseline level of synthroid/levothyroxine. There are basic guidelines for prescribing that they can follow. That is, they wouldn't need "expert" level knowledge.


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

I called my pcp. He wants to check my tsh levels first before prescribing. Absolutely makes no sense.... i have no thyroid. but going tmrrw for lab wrk then have to wait on that before he will do anything.... good to hear maybe it takes 4 wks before going hypo. I dont trust drs at all


----------

